# Problems with cups ...

## marize

First of all, my apologies for posting such a long text.  Here is the problem(s)

After upgrading to:

	cups-1.1.19-r1

	foomatic-*-3.0.0

	gimp-print-4.3.18

	ghostscript-7.05.6-r3

the Canon S800 printer no longer works. I'll explain.

To delete/add the printer I use the web interface for cups. It shows two options for drivers for this particular printer: Canon S800 Foomatic/gimp-print and CANON S800 - CUPS+Gimp-Print v4.3.18

When using Canon S800 Foomatic/gimp-print nothing (not even the test page) gets printed out and the

error_log is as follows:

```

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] print_job: request file type is text/plain.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'marize'

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'marize'

I [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] Adding start banner page "none" to job 21.

I [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] Adding end banner page "none" to job 21.

I [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] Job 21 queued on 'S800' by 'marize'.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] Job 21 hold_until = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob(21, 0x8091480)

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob() id = 21, file = 0/1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] job-sheets=none,none

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] banner_page = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: argv = "S800","21","marize",".bashrc","1","GSResolution=600x600DPI Quality=600x600dpi","/var/spool/cups/d00021-001"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[5]=""

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[6]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/S800.ppd"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[7]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[8]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[9]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[10]="CONTENT_TYPE=text/plain"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[11]="DEVICE_URI=usb://Canon/S800"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[12]="PRINTER=S800"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: statusfds = [ 7 8 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 9 -1 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/texttops"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 10 11 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/texttops", 0xbffe83a0, 0xbffe7710, 9, 11, 8)

I [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/texttops (PID 3514) for job 21.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 9 12 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbffe83a0, 0xbffe7710, 10, 12, 8)

I [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 3515) for job 21.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 10 11 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip", 0xbffe83a0, 0xbffe7710, 9, 11, 8)

I [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 3516) for job 21.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ -1 9 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb", 0xbffe83a0, 0xbffe7710, 10, 9, 8)

I [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 3517) for job 21.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Page = 612x792; 11,18 to 603,782

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[9] = Courier-Bold

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Page = 612x792; 11,18 to 603,782

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%Creator: texttops/CUPS v1.1.19

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%CreationDate: Sun Aug 10 16:47:58 2003

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%Title: .bashrc

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%For: marize

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%Pages: (atend)

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Courier-Bold

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%+ font Courier

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset texttops 1.1 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%+ font Courier-Bold

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%+ font Courier

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%EndComments

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%BeginResource: font Courier-Bold

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%CreationDate: Wed Dec 22 1999

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] LANG = "en"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] are supported and installed on your system.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] CloseClient() 5

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

W [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Media tray empty!

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.30 $ running...

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Parsing PPD file ...

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option ColorSpace

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option PageSize

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option PageRegion

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option Model

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option PrintoutMode

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option ImageableArea

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option PaperDimension

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option InputSlot

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option MediaType

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option InkType

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option stpGamma

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option Density

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option stpBrightness

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option stpSaturation

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option Contrast

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option Cyan

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option Magenta

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option Yellow

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option GSResolution

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option Quality

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option OutputType

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option ImageType

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option Dither

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Added option Font

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Parameter Summary

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] -----------------

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Spooler: cups

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Printer: S800

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/S800.ppd

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Printer model: Canon S800 Foomatic/gimp-print (recommended)

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Job title: .bashrc

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] File(s) to be printed:

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] <STDIN>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Pondering option 'GSResolution=600x600DPI'

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Pondering option 'Quality=600x600dpi'

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ================================================

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] File: <STDIN>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ================================================

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Reading PostScript input ...

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] -----------

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%EndResource

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%BeginResource: font Courier

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%CreationDate: Wed Dec 22 1999

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%EndResource

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%BeginResource: procset texttops 1.1 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%EndResource

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%EndProlog

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] pw = 592.0, pl = 764.0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] PageLeft = 11.0, PageRight = 603.0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] PageTop = 782.0, PageBottom = 18.0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] 0 %%Trailer

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Saw Trailer!

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Saw EOF!

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%EndProlog

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] -----------

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode Normal

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=Normal

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Contrast 1.00

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: Contrast=1.00 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Cyan 1.00

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: Cyan=1.00 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Density 1.00

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: Density=1.00 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Magenta 1.00

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: Magenta=1.00 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *stpBrightness 1.00

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: stpBrightness=1.00 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *stpGamma 1.00

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: stpGamma=1.00 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *stpSaturation 1.0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: stpSaturation=1.0 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Yellow 1.00

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: Yellow=1.00 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InkType CMYK

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: InkType=CMYK --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Auto

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: InputSlot=Auto --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Plain

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: MediaType=Plain --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion Letter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: PageRegion=Letter --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Dither FromPrintoutMode

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: Dither=FromPrintoutMode --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Dither=@PrintoutMode

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: Dither=FromPrintoutMode --> Looking up setting in composite option 'PrintoutMode'

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *GSResolution 600x600DPI

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: GSResolution=600x600DPI --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *ImageType FromPrintoutMode

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: ImageType=FromPrintoutMode --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ImageType=@PrintoutMode

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: ImageType=FromPrintoutMode --> Looking up setting in composite option 'PrintoutMode'

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *OutputType FromPrintoutMode

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: OutputType=FromPrintoutMode --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: OutputType=@PrintoutMode

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: OutputType=FromPrintoutMode --> Looking up setting in composite option 'PrintoutMode'

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality 600x600dpi

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Option: Quality=600x600dpi --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Found: %%EndSetup

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] -----------

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] New page:  1 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] No page header or page header not DSC-conforming

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Flushing FIFO.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Starting renderer

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] renderer PID pid4=3519

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] renderer command: gs -q -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=stp  -sModel=bjc-s800 -sOutputFile=- -

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] JCL: <job data>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] LANG = "en"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] are supported and installed on your system.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dNOPAUSE' '-dBATCH' '-sDEVICE=stp' '-sModel=bjc-s800' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] ESP Ghostscript 7.05 (2003-02-05)

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Copyright (C) 2002 artofcode LLC, Benicia, CA.  All rights reserved.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] This software comes with NO WARRANTY: see the file PUBLIC for details.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Unknown device: stp

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] renderer return value: 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] renderer received signal: 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Process dieing with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Closing renderer

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] KID3 exited with status 3

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Renderer process finished

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Process dieing with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:58 -0400] [Job 21] Error closing renderer

E [10/Aug/2003:16:47:59 -0400] PID 3516 stopped with status 3!

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:59 -0400] [Job 21] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:59 -0400] [Job 21] KID4 finished

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:59 -0400] UpdateJob: job 21, file 0 is complete.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:59 -0400] CancelJob: id = 21

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:59 -0400] StopJob: id = 21, force = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:47:59 -0400] StopJob: printer state is 3

```

Using the driver gimp-print driver ("CANON S800 - CUPS+Gimp-Print v4.3.18")when a page is sent

to the printer using 'lp(r) filename' the output is a page that contains ONLY the first line of

the file, about 9 1/2" from the top of the page.  All remaining pages are blank.  The same is true if

printing from within any application.  The test page prints correctly though...

The output from /var/log/cups/error_log is

[code:1:296035c62a]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] print_job: request file type is text/plain.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'root'

I [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] Adding start banner page "none" to job 18.

I [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] Adding end banner page "none" to job 18.

I [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] Job 18 queued on 'S800' by 'root'.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] Job 18 hold_until = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob(18, 0x8091480)

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob() id = 18, file = 0/1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] job-sheets=none,none

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] banner_page = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: argv = "S800","18","root",".bashrc","1","GSResolution=600x600DPI Quality=600x600dpi","/var/spool/cups/d00018-001"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[5]=""

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[6]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/S800.ppd"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[7]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[8]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[9]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[10]="CONTENT_TYPE=text/plain"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[11]="DEVICE_URI=usb://Canon/S800"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[12]="PRINTER=S800"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: statusfds = [ 7 8 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 9 -1 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/texttops"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 10 11 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/texttops", 0xbffe83a0, 0xbffe7710, 9, 11, 8)

I [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/texttops (PID 3234) for job 18.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 9 12 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbffe83a0, 0xbffe7710, 10, 12, 8)

I [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 3235) for job 18.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 10 11 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster", 0xbffe83a0, 0xbffe7710, 9, 11, 8)

I [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 3236) for job 18.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoprinter"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 9 12 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoprinter", 0xbffe83a0, 0xbffe7710, 10, 12, 8)

I [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoprinter (PID 3237) for job 18.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb"

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 10 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb", 0xbffe83a0, 0xbffe7710, 9, 10, 8)

I [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 3239) for job 18.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Page = 612x792; 0,0 to 612,792

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[9] = Courier-Bold

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Running /usr/bin/gs -dQUIET -dDEBUG -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -dNOMEDIAATTRS -sDEVICE=cups -sstdout=%stderr -sOUTPUTFILE=%stdout -c  -

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] CloseClient() 5

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Page = 612x792; 0,0 to 612,792

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%Creator: texttops/CUPS v1.1.19

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%CreationDate: Sun Aug 10 16:09:10 2003

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%Title: .bashrc

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%For: root

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%Pages: (atend)

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Courier-Bold

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%+ font Courier

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset texttops 1.1 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%+ font Courier-Bold

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%+ font Courier

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%EndComments

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%BeginResource: font Courier-Bold

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%CreationDate: Wed Dec 22 1999

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

W [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Media tray empty!

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] START 0 1394576 109214 1421640 132248 true 472 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END PROCS 0 1414672 124699 1421640 133616 true 584 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_std_e.ps 10 1434768 134692 1421640 134992 true 591 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_il1_e.ps 10 1434768 137416 1421640 134992 true 592 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END FONTDIR/ENCS 10 1434768 137568 1421640 134992 true 594 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END DEVS 10 1457972 160186 1421640 134992 true 598 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END STATD 10 1457972 167260 1421640 136604 true 602 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END GS_FONTS 20 1478068 188235 1421640 136604 true 645 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_type1.ps 20 1498164 195109 1421640 136604 true 661 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_dps1.ps 20 1498164 196961 1421640 136604 true 663 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_lev2.ps 20 1518260 215573 1517296 232656 true 670 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] BEGIN RESOURCES 20 1518260 217719 1517296 232656 true 670 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END CATEGORY 20 1518260 219209 1517296 232812 true 671 5 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END GENERIC 20 1538356 225735 1517296 232812 true 671 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END FIXED 30 1538356 231066 1517296 232812 true 671 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END MISC 30 1538356 235476 1517296 232812 true 671 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END ENCODING 30 1538356 237328 1517296 232812 true 671 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_res.ps 30 1538356 237474 1517296 232812 true 675 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_typ42.ps 30 1538356 237784 1517296 232812 true 678 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ./CIDFnmap 30 1558452 249034 1517296 232812 true 837 4 <3>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/share/cups/fonts/CIDFnmap 30 1558452 249073 1517296 232812 true 837 4 <3>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/share/ghostscript/7.05/lib/CIDFnmap 30 1558452 249122 1517296 232812 true 837 4 <3>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/share/ghostscript/fonts/CIDFnmap 30 1558452 249168 1517296 232812 true 837 4 <3>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/CIDFnmap 40 1558452 249222 1517296 232812 true 837 4 <3>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1/CIDFnmap 40 1558452 249270 1517296 232812 true 837 4 <3>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/share/fonts/default/TrueType/CIDFnmap 40 1558452 249321 1517296 232812 true 837 4 <3>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/lib/DPS/outline/base/CIDFnmap 40 1558452 249364 1517296 232812 true 837 4 <3>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/openwin/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/CIDFnmap 40 1558452 249414 1517296 232812 true 837 4 <3>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/openwin/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/CIDFnmap 40 1558452 249467 1517296 232812 true 837 4 <3>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_cidfn.ps 50 1558452 249384 1517296 232812 true 703 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_cidcm.ps 50 1558452 255245 1517296 232812 true 703 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_cmap.ps 50 1578548 267744 1517296 232812 true 707 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_btokn.ps 50 1578548 270715 1517296 232812 true 708 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_dps2.ps 50 1578548 273158 1517296 232812 true 709 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_setpd.ps 60 1578548 280522 1517296 232812 true 709 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_typ32.ps 60 1578548 281599 1517296 232812 true 707 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_frsd.ps 60 1578548 282312 1517296 232812 true 707 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_ll3.ps 90 1598644 297033 1602852 319126 true 708 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_mex_e.ps 100 1598644 302389 1602852 319126 true 708 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_mro_e.ps 100 1598644 303050 1602852 319126 true 708 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_pdf_e.ps 100 1598644 303719 1602852 319126 true 708 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_wan_e.ps 100 1598644 304361 1602852 319126 true 708 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] pdf_ops.ps 100 1638836 318506 1602852 319126 true 708 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_l2img.ps 100 1638836 320239 1602852 319126 true 711 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] pdf_base.ps 100 1638836 330838 1602852 319126 true 910 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] pdf_draw.ps 100 1658932 351117 1602852 319126 true 910 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] pdf_font.ps 110 1679028 372395 1602852 319126 true 910 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] pdf_main.ps 110 1719220 398700 1602852 319126 true 912 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] pdf_sec.ps 110 1719220 401554 1602852 319126 true 912 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_css_e.ps 120 1719220 402427 1602852 319126 true 912 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_cff.ps 120 1719220 415587 1602852 319126 true 914 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_mgl_e.ps 120 1739316 419665 1602852 319126 true 914 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_agl.ps 130 1755840 451194 1602852 319126 true 915 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_ttf.ps 130 1832652 510013 1602852 319126 true 966 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_icc.ps 130 1832652 510895 1602852 320688 true 966 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_dps.ps 140 1832652 512273 1602852 320688 true 979 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_dpnxt.ps 140 1832652 516083 1602852 320688 true 995 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_epsf.ps 140 1832652 516539 1602852 320688 true 997 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_pdfwr.ps 140 1859864 540303 1602852 320688 true 1021 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_lgo_e.ps 140 1859864 541035 1602852 320688 true 1021 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] gs_lgx_e.ps 140 1859864 541318 1602852 320688 true 1021 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] dmp_init.ps 150 1862852 553332 1622948 333226 true 1021 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END INITFILES 150 1882948 560019 1622948 333226 true 1048 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] ./Fontmap 150 1882948 561526 1622948 334020 true 1049 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/share/cups/fonts/Fontmap 150 1882948 561563 1622948 334020 true 1049 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/share/ghostscript/7.05/lib/Fontmap 150 1882948 561610 1622948 334020 true 1049 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/share/ghostscript/fonts/Fontmap 160 1923140 590084 1622948 334020 true 1049 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/Fontmap 160 1923140 590136 1622948 334020 true 1049 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1/Fontmap 170 1923140 590182 1622948 334020 true 1049 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/share/fonts/default/TrueType/Fontmap 170 1923140 590231 1622948 334020 true 1049 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/lib/DPS/outline/base/Fontmap 170 1923140 590272 1622948 334020 true 1049 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/openwin/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/Fontmap 170 1923140 590320 1622948 334020 true 1049 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /usr/openwin/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/Fontmap 170 1923140 590371 1622948 334020 true 1049 4 <1>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END FONTS 170 1923140 590412 1622948 334020 true 1049 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] num_components = 1, depth = 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cupsColorSpace = 3, cupsColorOrder = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cupsBitsPerPixel = 1, cupsBitsPerColor = 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] max_gray = 1, dither_grays = 2

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] max_color = 0, dither_colors = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] old_depth = 1, depth = 1, size_set = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cache_size = 8388608

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->header.Duplex = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->page = 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->ppd = 0x86fa048

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->ppd->flip_duplex = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] width = 850, height = 1100

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] PageSize = [ 612 792 ], HWResolution = [ 100 100 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] HWMargins = [ 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] matrix = [ 1.389 0.000 0.000 -1.389 -0.000 1100.000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->header.Duplex = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->page = 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->ppd = 0x86fa048

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->ppd->flip_duplex = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] width = 850, height = 1100

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] PageSize = [ 612 792 ], HWResolution = [ 100 100 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] HWMargins = [ 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] matrix = [ 1.389 0.000 0.000 -1.389 -0.000 1100.000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END DEVICE 200 1923140 595429 1622424 333496 true 1049 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END CONFIG 200 1923140 595539 1622424 333496 true 1049 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->header.Duplex = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->page = 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->ppd = 0x86fa048

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->ppd->flip_duplex = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] width = 850, height = 1100

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] PageSize = [ 612 792 ], HWResolution = [ 100 100 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] HWMargins = [ 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] matrix = [ 1.389 0.000 0.000 -1.389 -0.000 1100.000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->header.Duplex = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->page = 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->ppd = 0x86fa048

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->ppd->flip_duplex = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] width = 850, height = 1100

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] PageSize = [ 612 792 ], HWResolution = [ 100 100 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] HWMargins = [ 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] matrix = [ 1.389 0.000 0.000 -1.389 -0.000 1100.000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->header.Duplex = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->page = 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->ppd = 0x86fa048

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->ppd->flip_duplex = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] width = 850, height = 1100

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] PageSize = [ 612 792 ], HWResolution = [ 100 100 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] HWMargins = [ 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] matrix = [ 1.389 0.000 0.000 -1.389 -0.000 1100.000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->header.Duplex = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->page = 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->ppd = 0x86fa048

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cups->ppd->flip_duplex = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] width = 850, height = 1100

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] PageSize = [ 612 792 ], HWResolution = [ 100 100 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] HWMargins = [ 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] matrix = [ 1.389 0.000 0.000 -1.389 -0.000 1100.000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] num_components = 1, depth = 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cupsColorSpace = 3, cupsColorOrder = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cupsBitsPerPixel = 1, cupsBitsPerColor = 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] max_gray = 1, dither_grays = 2

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] max_color = 0, dither_colors = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] old_depth = 1, depth = 1, size_set = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END INIT 200 1943236 612032 1622424 335748 true 1062 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END GLOBAL 200 1943236 615516 1622424 336154 false 1061 4 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] END GC 240 1963332 595931 1622424 326318 false 1050 3 <0>

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%EndResource

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%BeginResource: font Courier

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%CreationDate: Wed Dec 22 1999

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%EndResource

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%BeginResource: procset texttops 1.1 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%EndResource

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%EndProlog

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0 %%Trailer

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Saw Trailer!

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Saw EOF!

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Checking.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Merging.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Selecting.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Constructing.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Putting.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] [612.0 792.0]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /.MediaSize

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /%MediaDestination

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /%MediaSource

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /cupsColorOrder

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /cupsColorSpace

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] 8

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] /cupsBitsPerColor

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] true

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -device-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Setting cupsBitsPerColor to 8...

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Setting cupsColorOrder to 0...

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Setting cupsColorSpace to 1...

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] num_components = 3, depth = 24

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cupsColorSpace = 1, cupsColorOrder = 0

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cupsBitsPerPixel = 24, cupsBitsPerColor = 8

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] max_gray = 255, dither_grays = 256

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] max_color = 255, dither_colors = 256

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Updating PageSize to [612 792]...

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] size = Letter

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] margins[] = [ 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 ]

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] old_depth = 1, depth = 24, size_set = 1

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Reallocating memory, [612 792] = 850x1100 pixels...

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] cache_size = 8388608

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Result of putting.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] false

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -device-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] Installing.

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] false

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -device-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -dict-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18] -mark-

D [10/Aug/2003:16:09:10 -0400] [Job 18	

----------

## trouser_pilot

Did you get this resolved?  I had a similar problem wih my BJC 6000 where it stopped working after I upgraded CUPS and gimp-print.  What was worse was there was no longer any Canon devices to I downloaded the driver from linuxprinting.org.  This still did not work.  I later found out that the needed stp driver is no longer in the newer CUPS/gimp-print (probably in gimp-print) so ghostscript was choking.  I downgraded my CUPS to and gimp-print.  I then delete the printer and re-created it.  Voila...it worked again.  I'm going to be more careful next time I upgrade printer related stuff.  I'm gonna check to make sure that CUPS, gimp-print, and ghostscript are all in the list when I do an "emerge -Up world".  Oh yeah, I forgot that played around with the foomatic packages too.  I can't remember if I ended up downgrading them though.  I'll check that out tonight when I get home.

----------

## marize

I got it working after falling back to gimp-print 4.2.5-r2

I did try gimp-print-4.3.19 and it showed the same symptoms.

Here is what I have: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cups-1.1.19-r1
> 
> foomatic*-3.0.0
> ...

 

Good luck!

----------

